# Puppy collar question



## dollyonken

Hmmmm, I was hoping you could give me some advice.

I ordered this collar for my new puppy who will be 11 weeks when we collect her, but it arrived today and looks far too big!

Here is the link to the item: 
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=251&pg_id=1136

It can be adjusted, the smallest it will go is a circle with a diameter of 10cm. It is 2cm wide. I am just not sure how big Hattie will be at 11 weeks! she is an F1B, with show cocker spaniel in the mix.

Can anyone recommend a good puppy collar that they had....am going to pets at home at the weekend so one from there would be good, but not a necessity!

Also the lead looks huge!: 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=233&pf_id=1290

Any lead recommendations?!

Typically a few of the kong toys that I ordered like the tennis balls look too small! I forgot that buying things online has this disadvantage. I need to be able to see things!

Thanks.

Eleanor


----------



## francesjl

I can't remember what size Rascal's first collar was, but it was quite small, it was a nylon adjustable one.
Even now at nearly 3 he only wears a 14" adjustable collar, I have found that they look bigger because of their fur but underneath their necks are quite slender !


----------



## dollyonken

francesjl said:


> I can't remember what size Rascal's first collar was, but it was quite small, it was a nylon adjustable one.
> Even now at nearly 3 he only wears a 14" adjustable collar, I have found that they look bigger because of their fur but underneath their necks are quite slender !


Oops! Just looked at the size for mine and it says 20"


----------



## Janev1000

It's amazing how small their necks are. Biscuit's looked like a cat collar when it was adjusted to fit. We got a nylon collar in small and that lasted for ages. The Red Dingo ones are great. In fact I only got him a bigger one because I wanted a wider collar in the end to match his bigger body but his neck is still really small.


----------



## dollyonken

Jane, I like the red dingo range a lot, just looking it up online.

Have you ever tried any of their leads? If not, can you recommend a lead?


----------



## wellerfeller

I think I got just a cheap puppy collar and lead set from the supermarket or pets at home as they grow out of their puppy collars so fast. Just bought a decent one when Weller was a reasonable size and it's much easier to know what size you need by then too.


----------



## JoJo

Eleanor I use the small size red dingo collars for my puppy and then at approx 6 months old they have the medium size .. and I love the leads too ...

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/red-dingo-plain-bucklebone-collar

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/red-dingo-plain-dog-lead


----------



## dollyonken

Thanks for the advice Karen, I guess I will see what pets at home has before I splash out on nice a fancy collar!


----------



## dollyonken

JoJo said:


> Eleanor I use the small size red dingo collars for my puppy and then at approx 6 months old they have the medium size .. and I love the leads too ...
> 
> http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/red-dingo-plain-bucklebone-collar
> 
> http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/red-dingo-plain-dog-lead


Ooh....I know, I was just looking at the leads! Oh dear, a terrible purchasing puppy items obsession is developing!


----------



## JoJo

These are ideal first collar and leads too .... then you can buy a big girl/boy collar and lead when older and after lots of lead training  

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/nylon-puppy-collar-lead-set


----------



## dollyonken

JoJo said:


> These are ideal first collar and leads too .... then you can buy a big girl/boy collar and lead when older and after lots of lead training
> 
> http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/nylon-puppy-collar-lead-set



Uh oh, more questions now! That looks good but would it be sturdy enough for taking her out for walks in the street? She will be 11 weeks old when I get her and I know the breeder is going to get her a bit used to the collar and lead but how much walking on lead practise should i do before she goes out on the streets? I'm aware she will need to start her socialisation as soon as we get her.

Thanks!!


----------



## MillieDog

Hang onto the one you've bought, Hattie will eventually grow into it.

I used a simple puppy collar and lead set too. Its quite handy that when you do get your puppy that they can often go with you into the pet shop. That way you can try the collars on her as she grows. The rule of thumb is your two fingers between the collar and the dogs neck is the right size, anything less than that and its too small.


----------



## lady amanda

MillieDog said:


> Hang onto the one you've bought, Hattie will eventually grow into it.
> 
> I used a simple puppy collar and lead set too. Its quite handy that when you do get your puppy that they can often go with you into the pet shop. That way you can try the collars on her as she grows. The rule of thumb is your two fingers between the collar and the dogs neck is the right size, anything less than that and its too small.


and anything more...they might be able to get their head out.


----------



## MillieDog

dollyonken said:


> Uh oh, more questions now! That looks good but would it be sturdy enough for taking her out for walks in the street? She will be 11 weeks old when I get her and I know the breeder is going to get her a bit used to the collar and lead but how much walking on lead practise should i do before she goes out on the streets? I'm aware she will need to start her socialisation as soon as we get her.
> 
> Thanks!!


It looks absolutely fine to me. They're not such big strong dogs that you need anything bigger.


----------



## JoJo

dollyonken said:


> Uh oh, more questions now! That looks good but would it be sturdy enough for taking her out for walks in the street? She will be 11 weeks old when I get her and I know the breeder is going to get her a bit used to the collar and lead but how much walking on lead practise should i do before she goes out on the streets? I'm aware she will need to start her socialisation as soon as we get her.
> 
> Thanks!!


These types of sets are fine for the first few months whilst your puppy has a small neck ... I have used this type .. let me find the actually one I used ... also some puppies will bite the lead etc in the early days so you dont need to spend lots of money on the first collars and lead .... 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ancol-Puppy...LI/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1340309425&sr=8-18

I put my puppy on the lead each day, just a little walk around the house, but she also comes on walks with me, me carrying her, but to get used to noises, new smells etc  .. my advice would be to enjoy it, be relaxed and enjoy this time with your puppy .. they grow up so quickly


----------



## dollyonken

Thank you all for your advice.

I feel a lot clearer about this now! Will order the ancol set and then get a nicer one when she is a bit older...there is a lot to think about isn't there?!


----------



## Janev1000

I got a number of leads but by far the best one is a Red Dingo one. It's red with a black padded handle that is really comfortable and the trainer at our puppy class commented on how lovely it felt. Sometimes the nylon leads can be harsh on your hand if you have a 'puller' but this fabric handle is sooooo comfortable! Highly recommend it! x


----------

